# Anybody with c-pillar bar with a 5 door mkiv ?



## M^nnu (Jun 3, 2005)

First of all, I think this should be the correct forum since it's not an element of suspension, but if not, please move this thread to the correct forum








Ok, so I'm searching for a c-pillar bar for my 5 door Golf IV GTI 1.8T.
Ya, I know it won't get my car more stable, but I only want to eliminate some noises at the rear of the car.
I have one doubt. This afternoon looking at the rear seat belts I've noticed that my belts are height adjustable, just like the front ones.
Since the bar will be screwed there, I want to know if there are anybody running with a c-pillar bar in a 5 door car (pics ?), and if the bar is strongly fitted or not.
I've found these pics here in vwvortex:
























What do you think guys, will I have any problem installing a c-pillar bar in my 5 door Golf IV ?

Thanks you all !!


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Anybody with c-pillar bar with a 5 door mkiv ? (M^nnu)*









your good


----------



## M^nnu (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Anybody with c-pillar bar with a 5 door mkiv ? (mr.candid)*

Yep! I known that here in vwvortex could be anybody with a c-pillar bar in a 5 door car for sure








I'm Spanish and here only one friend has one in a 3 door GTI.
Are you having any problem with your bar ? Hope not, I'm going to order mine now.
Thanks !!


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

no problems, just the occasinal friends wondering were there head rests are.


----------

